

Tenacious C - a realtime visual memory explorer oriented C IDE - icodestuff
http://tenaciousc.com/

======
jonhendry
It would be helpful if they specified what platform it's for. It appears to be
for Windows, but is it Windows-only?

~~~
benkant
That was my first thought.

It looks very interesting though. If it's for windows only I won't hesitate to
use a VM.

------
jcw
What other tools present this information visually?

